# 3D Design / 3D Scanning / 3D Modeling > 3D Printing Gallery >  Prints

## chris@radeuslabs

Thought I'd share some of my prints. None of which are my design  :Smile:  but hopefully soon I will be posting my own creations.

----------


## chris@radeuslabs

and obviously I forgot to resize the pictures. Sorry about that.

----------

